

Invalid Certificate - ankushio
https://blogs.bing.com/

======
JamyDev
Certificate points to *.azurewebsites.net and a dns lookup on blogs.bing.com
sends it via bingblogwest.azurewebsites.net

Not quite sure what the issue is though, but probably misconfigured.

